# Selling my Used Ridgid Seesnake Camera



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Ok guys this is the opportunity you have been looking for. I have upgraded and cleaning house. I am selling a Ridgid 100ft B&W SeeSnake Camera. Monitor is not included! The SeeSnake frame unit has several scrapes, scratches, and ding's but this does not hinder its performance. The entire cable has been checked out and is free of kinks. This set up works well and is ready to make you money.

Im in AZ so, I prefer to sell locally if anyone knows of someone. Thanks for looking!

Asking 1,800.00 

PS I also have other stuff for sale

*Used Like new NaviTrack Scout Locator. Asking $1300 or better offer
*Plumbing 130" foot PB2000 Color Sewer Camera with DVR and 512hz Built-in Sonde Transmitter (able to transmit up to 15' depth). Asking: $1950


----------

